# When can you start feeding twice a day?



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Right now I feed Yeager 3 times a day, once around 8 am, once around 2 pm, and dinner at 8 pm. It's really hard to get him to eat his breakfast!! And eventually I want to eliminate the 2 pm meal, so should I just feed him once at 8 am and an earlier dinner around 6 pm? I don't want to starve him though, and I want to make sure he gets enough nutrition to grow bigger! 

What did you guys do with your puppies?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my pups get 2 meals a day at aged 6 months ,i keep them on 2 meals then for the rest of there life .


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

2 meals a day at about 7 months.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

You can just try and see how it goes. We tried switching Dora to twice a day at 6 months old and she got an upset tummy around dinnertime from being too hungry and then inhaling her food. We tried again a month later and she was just fine.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks for the inputs  I guess I'll have to wait 1 or 2 months, since he's barely 5 months right now.


----------

